# How I use arpeggios for melodic lines



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

An example.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Will definitely apply that. Thx.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great lesson Robert. I broke it down without the Em context and it turns out to be a GMaj7 - D addb9 "extra notes" - Bm7 progression. It's not the correct way given the Em being played, but maybe something else to think about in a different context. Not sure how many I - V - iii progressions exist though haha. Also goes to show you how different people can think about music differently, thus the importance of standardization and context.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm not sure where you get the third chord from. The way I think about this is as I describe it in the video. The first arpeggio is the well known "relative minor/major" but now, I realize that the second arpeggio sounds like the minor ONE chord. Hm... well this whole line will work over a static E minor too... Try it!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dolphinstreet said:


> I'm not sure where you get the third chord from. The way I think about this is as I describe it in the video. The first arpeggio is the well known "relative minor/major" but now, I realize that the second arpeggio sounds like the minor ONE chord. Hm... well this whole line will work over a static E minor too... Try it!


Sorry if I wasn't clear Robert. I'm assuming you don't understand where the hell I came up with the D add9 chord. If so, I based it off of the extra notes you added in between the Gmaj7 arpeggios and the Bm7 Arpeggio. It isn't the standard way to break these things down, but I took some artistic license to add the D chord. I don't want to dissuade anybody from the actually proper context of the video. I just thought the added notes you used could be applied in a different if not unusual way. If that makes no sense, let me know please. The way I think about music is a little bit different at times. Probably a bit confusing as well unless you think like me. Which nobody does so there's that haha.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah it makes no sense to me... but hey whatever works for you - I don't care! Haha 
I play lines like these often. Arpeggios or parts of arpeggios mixed with passing notes and sometimes "outside" notes. 

In retrospect, I should have kept the backing track in E minor the whole time. Oh well. 

I hope my two points in the "Learning Moment" in the video make sense.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dolphinstreet said:


> Yeah it makes no sense to me... but hey whatever works for you - I don't care! Haha
> I play lines like these often. Arpeggios or parts of arpeggios mixed with passing notes and sometimes "outside" notes.
> 
> In retrospect, I should have kept the backing track in E minor the whole time. Oh well.
> ...


The learning moments makes total sense and it's a great way of applying that concept. Thanks.


----------

